# Favorite Smell(s)



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 7, 2011)

*:O*_!
_What's your favorite smell, TCoD? 

I personally absolutely love the smell you get right after you blow out a candle. It's the best thing ever.

My mom is obsessed with the smell of leather. We'll walk past the belt section at the flea market and we'll just stop there for five minutes while she inhales. She also likes the smell of gasoline.


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 7, 2011)

Vanilla beans, gasoline, and Parmesan cheese.


----------



## .... (Sep 7, 2011)

The best smell smells like the color teal.

████ <-- That shade, to be specific.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 7, 2011)

sandalwood, feathers, grass, honey, and jasmine!

edit: oh, and cheese.


----------



## Negrek (Sep 7, 2011)

Lilacs. Fortunately they grow high off the ground and the bushes are too flimsy to lean against, or I would probably spend all springtime hanging around with my head stuck in a lilac bush. As is, I can only do that for so long before my legs start getting tired.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 7, 2011)

Negrek said:


> Lilacs. Fortunately they grow high off the ground and the bushes are too flimsy to lean against, or I would probably spend all springtime hanging around with my head stuck in a lilac bush. As is, I can only do that for so long before my legs start getting tired.


This.
Also the smell of peppermint, lemons, limes and as others have said, gasoline.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 7, 2011)

Fresh laundry! 

And not just any fresh laundry. It has to be sun-dried fresh laundry. Trust me, it smells different (and a lot nicer) than drier-dried laundry. 

And also the smell of old but well-kept books. It's a sort of sweet and musty smell that's really nice. 


:( How do you people stand gasoline? It's so strong and sharp. It hurts my nose, and my brain...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 7, 2011)

New game smell. :3

Also cinnamon and mint.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 7, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Fresh laundry!
> 
> And not just any fresh laundry. It has to be sun-dried fresh laundry. Trust me, it smells different (and a lot nicer) than drier-dried laundry.
> 
> And also the smell of old but well-kept books. It's a sort of sweet and musty smell that's really nice.


quoting for truth! both for sun-dried laundry (my nanna's always said that clothing hung outside 'smells of sunshine') and for old books. If I remember correctly, the process that makes books turn yellow and faded also makes them smell sweet and weird. It's something about the preservatives in the paper decaying or something? I forget.


----------



## Aenrhien (Sep 7, 2011)

Rain, fresh cut grass, mint and the smell of wood smoke.


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 7, 2011)

I absolutely love the scent of vanilla. It's wonderful. Do you know what I really fucking hate? Lavender. It's like the douche of all scents. It's all HEY HEY I'M LAVENDER. HEY. HEY. PAY ATTENTION TO ME I'M LAVENDER MAN.

Fucking lavender. There's a bunch of other smells I like, too -- like you know that metallic, dusty smell you get just before it rains? That one.


----------



## Jolty (Sep 7, 2011)

leather, new games and/or books, stuff that's just been photocopied, cats (especially kittens), lemons, barbecue 

but my most favourite smell of all time is chocolate orange.


----------



## H-land (Sep 7, 2011)

Why has nobody mentioned fresh-baked chocolate chip cookies?
It truly is an amazing scent.


----------



## Automata heart (Sep 7, 2011)

old books, the smell of manga( manga has a different smell. its kinda like mould.) and oil heaters. for some strange reason i like the smell of cigeret smoke and dust. i also find people's houses have a smell that i can never describe.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 7, 2011)

BROWNIES


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 7, 2011)

A JORDAN

but seriously
uh

I like the smell of video game manuals! and um. new clothes and new shoes... which looks a bit weird to everyone...


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 7, 2011)

Shadey smell! :3 He smells all manly and makes me want to eat him up and is sooooft.

Also, the smell of garlic bread.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 7, 2011)

Bread being baked
Bread being toasted
Bread being garlicked
Bread being Subwayed

Cooking bacon taunts me with its smell because it knows I don't eat it.
I like the smell of egg, but I don't like the smell of things that smell like egg.
I really like old book smell, especially the ones that have paper that's turned orangey.

There are so many smells I like but I can't think of them all right now.


----------



## Kowalski (Sep 7, 2011)

Skunk
New books
Old (non-moldy) books
Coffee, even though I hate drinking it


----------



## Glace (Sep 7, 2011)

That new car smell, vanilla, freshly baked cookies, most meats when cooked, and rain. So much rain.

But I really can't stand gasoline. :(


----------



## Equinoxe (Sep 7, 2011)

Shinatoa said:


> Rain, fresh cut grass





Crazy Linoone said:


> Fresh laundry!





Kowalski said:


> Coffee, even though I hate drinking it





Glace said:


> .. and rain. So much rain.


These! I also really like the smell of frozen berries for some reason (our other freezer has a shitload of frozen berries in it and every time I have to fetch something from there I kinda end up sniffing up the frozen berry smell :D )
Other smells I like include our dog, fresh strawberries, cooked meat and who knows what.

I'm really sensitive to strong smells though so gasoline is a pretty absolute no-no for me too :U


----------



## Flora (Sep 7, 2011)

Jolty said:


> cats (especially kittens)


This. This so much.

I recently realized that kittens have their own distinctive smell (especially little ones) and by god it is the _most fantastic smell on the planet.


_


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 7, 2011)

The smell of new shoes, new items in general, clothing stores, freshly washed clothes, shampoo (really love that one), deodorant, coffee, candy (especially if you put a bunch of it in a trick-or-treat bag during Halloween. Has such a unique candy smell), dog paws, chicken being cooked, gasoline (so strong, so horrible, but smells nice in small concentrations), and a bunch of other stuff I can't really recall.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 7, 2011)

I kind of like the smell of arugula.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 7, 2011)

Cookies, spring rains, new games/books/movies/whatever,and  paper fresh out of the printer/copier.

So basically, normal stuff.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 8, 2011)

My nose is often stuffed up, so winter is the only time I can really smell things well (though I'll get a cough from the mold spores).  So, flowers would probably smell nice, but I can't get too close.

Other than that I probably like chocolate the most.  Home-made chili is also really nice.  I also recall one of my friends having hair spray that smelled strongly of skittles.  I was secretly pretty jealous.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 8, 2011)

Coffee, new clothes, matches after the annoying smell from the chemical combustion (lol random words I'm not even sure are right), spaghetti sauce and...

The smell that comes out when you open a box of Magic The Gathering cards. Unmatched.

I am that type of person that really like smells. Also when with friends and something smells I'm always the one that knows exactly what it smells like and they're all like woah and mildly impressed or something.


----------



## Negrek (Sep 8, 2011)

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> The smell that comes out when you open a box of Magic The Gathering cards. Unmatched.


How did I forget this? I used to always love getting a tournament pack or theme deck or what have you so I'd have a nice thick stack of brand-new cards to smell. Mmm, wonderful, wonderful, probably-toxic ink smell...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 8, 2011)

Oil, grease, gasoline, freshly sandblasted metal, the sea, burning wood, and things of the like.

I don't _mind_ the smell of cigarette smoke, but it can be overwhelming.


----------



## Ever (Sep 9, 2011)

Hm...I like weather smells. Rain, snow, clouds, and sun (especially the scent of pillow/plushies/blankets/rugs/similar objects that have been sitting in the sun). Also, I like the smell of libraries. I like the scents of pretty much all foods that I like, which is (obviously) too long of a list to type.


----------



## Automata heart (Sep 9, 2011)

shoe polish and ironing smells like success.


----------



## Zhorken (Sep 9, 2011)

I _hate_ old book smell.  It bothers the hell out of my lungs.

The inky smell on new trading cards and video games is a wonderful one, though.  And rainsmell.  And other-people's-houses smell is almost always a good smell.  And fire!  Wood smoke is the besssst.


----------



## voltianqueen (Sep 9, 2011)

I like gasoline, libraries, new games, musky ferret smell (especially on my stuffed toys, etc), cut grass, certain book smells, new cat litter, dryer sheets...and a lot of other things x3


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 10, 2011)

Young virgin girls, of course.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 10, 2011)

Favorite smells? Topping the list are the smell of rain, vanilla, the smell of ozone (the air outside just after a storm with lightning hits), lemon-scented things, birthday candles, and the smell of a new videogame. (not sure if the last one exists, but I definitely think it does.)
WOOPS forgot two others: Stuff being grilled (mainly chicken or hamburger), and fire.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 10, 2011)

Rain, cookies, fresh laundry, pretty much the same as everyone else. I also like wood fires and cigarette smoke... depending on the cigarette.


----------



## Ever (Sep 10, 2011)

I like the smell of burning bay leaves. Yes, you heard me correctly. Also, gardenias are nice.


----------



## Corbette (Sep 10, 2011)

The smell of an old, wooden house or barn upon first entrance.


----------



## Ever (Sep 10, 2011)

Corbette said:


> The smell of an old, wooden house or barn upon first entrance.


This so much. Also, fog (it's quite foggy where I live) and my dance studio.


----------



## The Omskivar (Sep 11, 2011)

Fruit snacks.

Seriously it's like crack


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Sep 11, 2011)

Just about anything spicy. Garlic and onions and chili and peppers; if it's spicy I could just stand there for hours inhaling it all.

Also, Joannaaaaaa :3

Oh yeah, and that smell that old photocopiers make. I hear it's ozone and really bad for you.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Sep 11, 2011)

Hundred-year-old houses, rain, new games, ozone, garlic (because my bedroom always smells faintly of it), rabbits, fresh laundry, cloth after having been in the sun, gasoline, spraypaint...I'm sure there's more that I'm forgetting, I'll append the post with it if I remember.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 11, 2011)

I love the smell of the paper of any book, including textbooks. I think I freak people out because I go around in public just sniffing a book that I'm carrying.

Also, there's this lotion called Cocoa Butter (I think) and it smells fucking fantastic. I have been tempted to eat it because it smells that good.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 11, 2011)

Cap'n Sofa said:


> Hundred-year-old houses


Those smell different than younger houses?


----------



## Corbette (Sep 11, 2011)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Those smell different than younger houses?


Yes

Yes they do


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 11, 2011)

Corbette said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes they do


In my experience each house smells differently depending on who lives there (and what pets they have), I haven't really noticed age factoring in unless it's ancient like a castle or a manor from the 1600s.


----------



## hyphen (Sep 14, 2011)

Book stores. I love the smell of book stores.
And beef noodle soup,along with
-udon noodles
-chicken noodle soup
-everything spicy
-my classroom
-daylilies
- mint
and the smell of autumn. :3
Edit:I forgot to say that I LOVE that smell of anything baking.
Too bad my mom doesn't bake stuff often... ;-;


----------



## Corbette (Sep 14, 2011)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> In my experience each house smells differently depending on who lives there (and what pets they have), I haven't really noticed age factoring in unless it's ancient like a castle or a manor from the 1600s.


Even 50 year old houses with wooden walls or a wooden roof have a very distinctive smell.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 14, 2011)

Mystic said:


> and the smell of autumn. :3


mmm yes. I also like the smell of pools.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Sep 14, 2011)

Gasoline, ethanol and chocolate.

The smell of energy drinks is pretty good as well.


----------



## Munchkin (Sep 14, 2011)

The stuff I pick from my belly button =x It's just so... _strange_!
Am I weird or something =,(

Fried chicken! Fried eggs! Grilled cheese! Vanilla! Pork chops! Garlic, onion rings, scrambled eggs, shrimp, fish, duck sauce, barbecue, cinnamon, Filipino bread...

Food in general <3 I'm hungry now =(


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 15, 2011)

Bacon.
Food in general, I suppose.

Oh, and Sam's smell. Though he sorta smells of hospital since he went there with appendicitis.


----------



## Sypl (Sep 17, 2011)

Negrek said:


> How did I forget this? I used to always love getting a tournament pack or theme deck or what have you so I'd have a nice thick stack of brand-new cards to smell. Mmm, wonderful, wonderful, probably-toxic ink smell...


I prefer the smell of a deck builder's toolkit. So many new cardssssss.



Flower Doll said:


> This. This so much.
> 
> I recently realized that kittens have their own distinctive smell (especially little ones) and by god it is the _most fantastic smell on the planet.
> 
> _


I got a kitten recently AND HE SMELLS SO GOOD. 



Also gasoline.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Sep 24, 2011)

After it rains, books, bacon, vanilla, mints and many more


----------



## Aisling (Sep 24, 2011)

New plastic. Years ago I bought some Howl's Moving Castle figurines... I kept them in the box so they would still smell nice every time I opened them. It kinda has a chlorine-ish smell.

Oh, yeah. Chlorine. I like that smell.

Also, vanilla, wet cardboard, new books, blue cheese, and the natural scent of particular people. That bake-y smell you get when you walk into a Baskin-Robbins... I believe it's the waffle cones being made? Fresh baked sweets, basically. And kettle corn.


OH AND SHARPIES


----------



## Ever (Sep 24, 2011)

Asiago Bagel with pesto. OMG so delish and wonderful smelling. Seasoned rape blossoms also smell pretty nice. (LOL, rape blossoms)


----------



## Nelauk (Oct 1, 2011)

my copies of the hunger games and fire bringer smell awesome.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 1, 2011)

Old books smell nice. Bleach does too.

I also enjoy the smell of my sweat.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 1, 2011)

Petrichor.

Yes it's a reference. ;P


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 1, 2011)

Ooh, ooh! Morning dew and lakes and grass and mud.

(thanks for reminding me, Hawke)


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 1, 2011)

vanilla essence and cake mixture


----------



## Ever (Oct 1, 2011)

Cinnamon


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 5, 2011)

Freshly mown grass, new parchment, spearmint toothpaste and... *goes red*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 5, 2011)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> Freshly mown grass, new parchment, spearmint toothpaste and... *goes red*


lol hermione's favourite smells

I also love the smell of permanent maker and nail polish. (ever...)


----------



## Silver (Oct 5, 2011)

Aloe vera...not the stuff that's in in the hand sanitizer but the actual plant. God, I love that smell so much :D


----------



## Ever (Oct 5, 2011)

Post-rain smell :3


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Oct 11, 2011)

Everglider said:


> Post-rain smell :3


Ew, that smells like earthworms.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 12, 2011)

Tinsel. <3 Smells of Christmas.

And for the last bunch of years, I've had housemates who're really into their baking, and whenever they were doing so, I'd come downstairs and just lie around in the kitchen purring because it smelled so good. I've got a housemate this year who loves to cook, too, but I don't think we know each other well enough for me to attempt to roll around in the delicious scent, so I've been restraining myself. Sort of.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 12, 2011)

Cookies, qasoline (sometimes, depends on how stronq the scent is), boyfriend smell (you know, that smell you smell around your loved one).


----------

